# Sanctuary Animal Refuge



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Does anyone know what happened to this place? They are located in Clewiston, FL. They've taken dogs from this board and yesterday their website worked, today it doesn't-I just get an add for coffee. I tried calling but the numbers been disconnected. I'll try the newspapers but if anyone knows please let me know. I've been sponsoring a dog there for some time now.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Can't find anything in the papers but some of them you have to be a member to access....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Could be their site was hacked (I'm going through that now).

Here's some contact info I found online:

Sanctuary Animal Refuge
Area Code...........: 954
Phone Number........: 249-9863
Web Address.........: http://www.sanctuaryanimalrefuge.org
Address.............: 
City................: Clewiston
State...............: FL
Zip.................: 33440
Information.........: Our adoptable pets are listed at http://www.sanctuaryanimalrefuge.petfinder.com
We're a 501c3 non-profit run by volunteers. Sanctuary visits by appointment only due to free-roaming, rescued power breed dogs. We've created a multi-state rescue alliance that works with and transports from commercial breeding facilities to find loving forever families for pets formerly destined to a life in breeding cages and environments. Our Founder was recognized as one of the Top 10 Animal Heroes in the World by Animal Planet and Fresh Step Cat Litter! We run educational programs and work with needy children and families to furnish them with the food and medications for their pets.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

There's also contact info (same phone #) at the bottom of their Petfinder page:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/sanctuaryanimalrefuge.html


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Website Hacked??? Oh thank you, I never would have thought of that. Your likely right, I know it was up yesterday. I'll follow up on it but thanks for putting my mind to ease a bit.


----------

